# Please Help - Bluetooth Installed but no Sound!



## Jeremy G (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I have a 09/01 X5, with Nav, no DSP and no phone pre-wiring. I have a 5th gen bluetooth module (purchased from eBay), and the Bimmernav kit for a non pre-wired Euro car.

I have completed the install, including ELK800 amplifier supplied by Martin at Bimmernav (as have no DSP). Phone paired with no problem (Orange SPV M600) initially, including all phone book entries etc. Only problem is there is no audio (i.e. I can't hear the other party, but they can hear me).

I have tried adjusting the gain on the amplifier, but with no success. Please can anyone help / suggest what may be wrong?

I have also checked that all connections into the radio module appear to be plugged in, and have tried repairing the phone. That has succeeded in stopping the phone book from transferring to the car, and still can't hear the other party on the call.

Questions which you may be able to help with:

1 - How can I test the amplifier - i.e. what inputs / outputs should I test for with my multimeter?

2 - How can I identify if it is a ULF problem (could this cause this fault anyway?)

3 - Could this be a compatibility issue (I think this is unlikely as I have tried a Samsung E900, which pairs and transfers phonebook perfectly, but same audio problem).

Please help - this is driving me crazy! 

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks,

Jeremy.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

I've never seen one of these phones before. Try removing the battery for about 15 minutes and repairing to see if this fixes the problem. This helps with a few other stubborn brands.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeremy G said:


> Questions which you may be able to help with:
> 
> 1 - How can I test the amplifier - i.e. what inputs / outputs should I test for with my multimeter?
> 
> ...


https://tcg.motorola.com/bmw/docs_pdf/systemoverview/e46/24_pin_layout.pdf

1 and 2) Check pins 37 and 38 in the 54 pin connector (Phone Harness) which plugs into the ULF Bluetooth module. Those two wires should have continuity to their respective audio inputs of the ELK800 amplifier.

If the continuity of those wires checks out OK then it is time to check for audio output of the ULF thru those two pins while connected to that harness. Using two phones, call yourself and play some continuous tone thru the transmitting phone and check for a constant voltage at 37 and 38 pins (multimeter + at pin 37, - at 38). You should see some voltage when the tone is played, no voltage or a sudden drop if you stop the tone. That will tell you that the ULF is doing its job and there is something going on with the ELK800 amplifier.

3) If the phonebook is transferring on two different phones it is sure as hell that audio is there too because audio is part of the basic BT profile (Headset/Handsfree), the phonebook BT profile (OBEX or another profile [Verizon in the USA uses it] which I do not remember) determines if the phone is OEM tested and compatible with the OEM Bluetooth. In the worst case you would have audio but no phonebook transfer (and possibly intermittent connection/pairing problems)... :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy G (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the contributions - I am narrowing down the possibilities, but am now stuck again as I don't know enough about the standard X5 wiring for a car produced 08/01.

I have confirmed that I have audio present on the ELK 800 amp outputs as required. I have confirmed that this audio signal transfers to the white X400 (is this the correct term?) plug on the existing main car loom. To my mind, this suggests that the problem lies between this point and the speakers, which leads me to think either:

1 - The connection is not already made in the standard car wiring; or

2 - There is a fault with the wiring.

I have tried to test for continuity with pins 3 and 8 of the plug which incorporates the CD changer inputs to the back of the radio unit under the spare wheel - but can't find any continuity with the output from the amp, making me think there is a problem with the wiring.

Question 1: The plug incorporating the CD changer inputs to the radio (is this plug x13321 or x01037??) appears to run straight to the back of the CD player, with only 4 wires present - where are the other two which go to pins 3 and 8 for the + and - Telephone Audio Inputs (i.e. where are they supposed to join in the loom)??

Question 2: On cars with Nav, are there any other connections not made which I need to plug in (in the same way as referred to in the technical service bulletin for cars with no Nav)?

Question 3: Does anyone have a wiring diagram showing how the white X400 plug audio wires connect into the audio inputs on the radio?

Very grateful for any input anyone can give - I am sure I am not the only one who has had these problems.

Best regards,

Jeremy.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Jeremy G said:


> Thanks for the contributions - I am narrowing down the possibilities, but am now stuck again as I don't know enough about the standard X5 wiring for a car produced 08/01.
> 
> I have confirmed that I have audio present on the ELK 800 amp outputs as required. I have confirmed that this audio signal transfers to the white X400 (is this the correct term?) plug on the existing main car loom. To my mind, this suggests that the problem lies between this point and the speakers, which leads me to think either:
> 
> ...


If you are using an ELK 800 amp that means that you should be using a stand alone -not part of the OEM audio system- mono speaker for audio. Your phone audio should not go thru the Nav Tuner because in 2001 the Nav tuner did not have any Phone audio inputs, that change happened by mid MY2002-2003.

Connect the ELK 800 amp outputs straight to a mono speaker and see what happens... it should work. If you look under your steering wheel column you should see a spot for a single speaker; if not then you will need a new OEM trim with the speaker grill and mounting spot to install this mono speaker. :thumbup:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

BTW the speaker's volume control should still be controlled off of the OEM HU. We did a DSP bypass in an 05 X5 and after we did we lost BT audio through the nav tuner. I've installed a HF speaker from a Parrot kit in an X5 behind the trim panel above the pedals. If it's not loud enough, use two.


----------

